# Residencia questions



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi

We understand the new rules regarding getting residencia in Spain, but we appear to be in a bit of a grey area so thought we would ask on here.

We're buying a farm, with the intention of living 'off-grid', growing our own fruit and veg and having bills amounting to almost zero due to solar, well water etc. We will have money in the bank, but won't have a regular income other than a bit of B&B, until we have our first harvest. Until we are residents, we can get basic healthcare using our EHIC, but want to get private healthcare due to our lifestyle and hobbies. My partner has had an NIE for 12 years, and owned land and lived on it for 4 years until returning to the UK 8 years ago.

Can we register as self-employed without having residencia?

Would my partners previous residency and owning property carry any weight in me obtaining my own?

Would the fact that we don't need a lot of money to live when we produce bank statements help with us not needing a regular income in order to meet the residencia requirements?

Another idea I had was to leave £10,000 or so in a UK bank account, and arrange for a few hundred to be paid into my Spanish account each month and declare it as income from an investment, property or business, would this be sufficient to get a residencia?

Any other advice would be welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zx10r-Al said:


> Hi
> 
> We understand the new rules regarding getting residencia in Spain, but we appear to be in a bit of a grey area so thought we would ask on here.
> 
> ...



you don't 'get residencia' - you register as resident

you will be considered resident after you have been here 3 months even if you don't register - it's just a formality

you can use the EHIC in the intervening period, but be prepared for it to be refused after that time - you will no longer be resident in the UK so would be using it illegally anyway 

if you own property here, and have that kind of bank balance in a Spanish bank, or monthly transfers of about 625€ and private healthcare, then you would have no problem registering as resident

it's in your interest to do so anyway - a resident bank account carries lower & often no charges, when a non-resident one does

and after you have been registered as resident for a year you can access state healthcare by way of a new 'buy in' scheme - it's about 60€ a month per person - state healthcare would obviously cover any pre-existing conditions which private healthcare wouldn't 

and apart from that, apparently the fines for not registering are pretty hefty


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

I used the word 'get' due to other posts on here about other peoples experiences. They had to fill out a form, prove income/savings and medical insurance, it makes it seem like something you have to go and 'get' (approved), rather than some autonomous right you acquire after 3 months. From what I read, if you haven't met the criteria to be granted residency, you have to leave Spain every 3 months. Maybe I've misunderstood the process, but that's one of the reasons I asked, for clarification.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zx10r-Al said:


> I used the word 'get' due to other posts on here about other peoples experiences. They had to fill out a form, prove income/savings and medical insurance, it makes it seem like something you have to go and 'get' (approved), rather than some autonomous right you acquire after 3 months. From what I read, if you haven't met the criteria to be granted residency, you have to leave Spain every 3 months. Maybe I've misunderstood the process, but that's one of the reasons I asked, for clarification.


If you're european you don't have to leave Spain evey 3 months(and I'm not sure if this is right even then). Check the nationality of the person whose post you're reading.
The residency thing is an ever changing situation and it can differ from region to region. Eu nationals have the right to residency which as xabia says you acquire it after three months whether you like it or not. To "formalise" and "legalise" this in the _eyes of the Spanish government_, you have to do and be various things. Look at FAQ, post one, for the low down. And here
https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you're european you don't have to leave Spain evey 3 months(and I'm not sure if this is right even then). Check the nationality of the person whose post you're reading.
> The residency thing is an ever changing situation and it can differ from region to region. Eu nationals have the right to residency which as xabia says you acquire it after three months whether you like it or not. To "formalise" and "legalise" this in the _eyes of the Spanish government_, you have to do and be various things. Look at FAQ, post one, for the low down. And here
> https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


that's exactly it

an EU citizen doesn't have to leave every 90 days/3 months - they can stay as long as they like

it's a requirement to register, but they can't/won't throw you out if you don't - but they can fine you

non-EU citizens can only stay 90/180 days - _they _have to apply for a resident visa of one kind or another in order to stay longer


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

That link does state that since July last year, EU nationals including British Citizens may need to show proof of being able to financially support themselves, proof of private healthcare before being granted residency.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zx10r-Al said:


> That link does state that since July last year, EU nationals including British Citizens may need to show proof of being able to financially support themselves, proof of private healthcare before being granted residency.


Yes, that's right, that's what the Spanish government requires you to do. It's not what the EU requires.
The FCO talks about residency, but if you look at the part that is the unofficial translation it talks about _registration_ and the_ application for registration_ which is what in fact it is. Your name and details are registered on the foreign residents register. To be able to meet this Spanish government requirement, you need to do what you have stated above.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, well that takes me back to my original post, how can I meet the requirements when I won't be employed, self-employed, or a pensioner?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zx10r-Al said:


> Ok, well that takes me back to my original post, how can I meet the requirements when I won't be employed, self-employed, or a pensioner?


In some regions they are asking for @ 600€ per person per month, so your idea of opening an account might be a solution. I have no idea if once you are registered they check up if this money is still there, and don't know how they'd do that even if it was expected.
You'd also need to get private medical care and it seems from past threads that it's cheaper to do that through a Spanish scheme, but I don't have details. You can search for threads on medical insurance, health care - there are plenty here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zx10r-Al said:


> Ok, well that takes me back to my original post, how can I meet the requirements when I won't be employed, self-employed, or a pensioner?


if you read my reply again - I think I answered that


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't forget to register on the Spanish tax system, and the assets outside Spain form, if necessary!


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

My friend was advised to go self employed for 3 months which got him residencia and Spanish healthcare.after three months he can stop paying as an autonomo but still gets free healthcare “ for life”. I myself had no work contract or proof of earnings. I got residencia through my wife by having my marriage certificate translated into Spanish.she had residencia already


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

trev1865 said:


> My friend was advised to go self employed for 3 months which got him residencia and Spanish healthcare.after three months he can stop paying as an autonomo but still gets free healthcare “ for life”. I myself had no work contract or proof of earnings. I got residencia through my wife by having my marriage certificate translated into Spanish.she had residencia already


In my experience this is incorrect.

Once you stop working, you only continue receiving benefits (paro, health cover) for a limited period.


----------

